# How About This Cage? (Time Sensitive!)



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

This would be for two small rats (who are growing), and perhaps another one or two eventually. What do you all think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280191814696


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

wow that price is amazing!!!


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

ari3189 said:


> wow that price is amazing!!!


I thought so too, that's why I'm trying to decide if I should go ahead and buy it.

By the way, they had a few more for sale if folks are interested. Just don't nab the one I linked to.


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

i just looked again... is it just me, or is the shipping and handling cost wayyyy more than usual shipping costs?


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

It seemed high to me too, but I think they're just listing one price for convenience. They do say that it can be shipped anywhere in the US, so I would think they'd pick whatever price would cover it.

I'm actually going to drop the seller a note about it since they're not that far from me.

UPDATE: I sent them an e-mail, so I'll see what they have to say. Still with shipping that high it's just over $70, which I think is a pretty smokin' price for that cage.


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw those cages too, and liked the price, but I'm worried about the doors. They look like the gravity-shutting type doors, like you'd find on a bird cage. I would think a rat would be able to get out of that?


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I actually hadn't noticed that, thanks for pointing it out. Fortunately, I think those can be clipped down.


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Macabri said:


> I actually hadn't noticed that, thanks for pointing it out. Fortunately, I think those can be clipped down.


What would be a good clip to use for rats?


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

my cousin uses hair clips and that seems to work for her pretty well


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i use clothes pegs and bulldog (binder) clips to keep the doors in my frankencage closed.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Please don't buy this cage. The shipping is listed at $78.49 and trust me, they WILL charge that. That's how these sellers trick people - they offer the cage really low, and hope that people won't check the shipping charges. I know several people on online forums who have fallen for these tricks. What should retail for a $50 cage will end up costing you well over $100.

The big clue for me? In his terms it says 'No local pickup'. Honest sellers would be THRILLED they wouldn't have to have the hassle of shipping something out.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

p.s.:

my rats have had gravity-shut doors on their cage since they were wee little ratties and have never figured out how to get out of them. they *know* that there is a way out of these doors, but they don't understand how to open them, even though i've opened them right before their eyes several times. i used to have them zip-tied shut but those got nibbled off, and it has never been a problem.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Please don't buy this cage. The shipping is listed at $78.49 and trust me, they WILL charge that. That's how these sellers trick people - they offer the cage really low, and hope that people won't check the shipping charges. I know several people on online forums who have fallen for these tricks. What should retail for a $50 cage will end up costing you well over $100.
> 
> The big clue for me? In his terms it says 'No local pickup'. Honest sellers would be THRILLED they wouldn't have to have the hassle of shipping something out.


I understand that, but honestly, I haven't seen a cage like that for $50 or even the $78.49 anywhere. Even with the shipping the price isn't bad, and it's better than I've found elsewhere, even if it is dishonest. (I did calculate the exorbitant shipping into the overall cost, and I will definitely mention it on a eBay seller review.)


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

It'll end up costing almost $110, and for that price you could invest a little more and get a Martin's R-695. It's $114 powdercoated, and you know that you're dealing witha reputable company.

www.martinscages.com


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm a little confused (forgive me if I'm being thick), but, how do you figure the cage is going to cost me $110? With the cage and shipping the total is under $80.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it may depend on where you live? Shipping to my address would be 78$ and change, then the $30 for the cage... ~80+30=110


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

glindella said:


> I think it may depend on where you live? Shipping to my address would be 78$ and change, then the $30 for the cage... ~80+30=110


It's shipping within the same state, so it wouldn't be as bad for me. I'm sure the seller is over-charging for shipping, and I called them on it, but the price is still cheaper regardless. (By the way, it weighs 32 pounds.)

*Shrugs*


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought it was funny that the had a bigger cage that cost more but with shipping worked out to be less money than the small cage..


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Their whole system is stupid and I'm sure it screws people over who aren't paying attention. Unfortunately the cage is exactly what I need and the price is right. That's the worst.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I decided to change my mind. I'm going to go with a Martin's cage. I think it's the best thing to do.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I came up with much more than that

$30.00 cage
23.25 tax (7.75%)
78.49 shipping

total: $131.74

Check out online prices & then check some of your local big name chains... often they will price match something you find online if you print it & bring it with you... no shipping charges that way.


----------

